

Ask HN: best simple 1U server to purchase? - cpr

I would think this would come up all the time for web startups, but searching HN mostly turns up discussions of virtual hosting, not physical hosting.<p>I've got a 4U, $200/month, 2Mb/sec sustained bandwidth (works out to 650GB/month) slot at Pair Networks here in Pittsburgh (great folks, by the way), and am only using one 1U space so far.<p>So what I'd like to do is buy 2-3 basic 1U servers and treat them like interchangeable blades that I manage myself. (1 hot spare--make sure everything is always backed up enough to bring up the spare in a few minutes.)<p>So the question naturally arises: Is there some obvious standard for 1U servers in the Intel 2-3GHz CPU (2/4 core), 4-8GB RAM, 100GB disk range that will run a standard Linux distro like Ubuntu 8.04LTS?<p>I know there are zillions of options, but the more I look, the more I'm confused.<p>Anyone have any quick advice before I spend a few $K in a handful of servers?<p>(Yes, I've weighed the advantages of virtual servers, but I just can't bring myself to pay for service which would buy a physical server in a few months, since I'm already paying for the slot at Pair.)
======
cd34
While you have 4U, how much power do you have allotted to that 4U?

If you run a Q8400 with a 260w power supply for a 1U, you have a max load of
2.16A and probably an operational .9A-1.1A under normal load. Make sure you
can run 4-5 Amps in your 4U. Many colo facilities allow 20 Amps per 44U so
average consumption per U is just under .5A.

andy @ interpromicro.com sells Supermicro equipment which run Debian without
issues. Recent invoice 9/25/2009: Supermicro X7SBL-LN2, Q8400, 4gb RAM, 811T
1U dual hot-swap case, (no hard drives) Fedex 3day at $710. That motherboard
does support AHCI in Debian allowing hotswap, sensors work, env/fan speed,
etc.

~~~
cpr
Thanks (and to nwatson), but the ISP in this case is pretty loose about the 4U
& power. In fact, my "4U" is just a table top right now because my Xserve case
didn't fit. They don't seem to care at all about the power issue.

------
brk
I've had good luck with options from SuperMicro and the configure-it-yourself
stuff at TigerDirect/GlobalComputer (forget what brand they sell it under).

Also, you'll often find a huge price difference between a 2U unit and a 1U
unit of the same specs (2U being cheaper...). Might be worthwhile to spend a
little more on a 2U unit (mostly for more RAM) and get more bang for your buck
and run VMWare on it. That way it could have a couple of different recovery
images on it, or possibly room in the chassis for mirrored drives or
something.

------
nwatson
Before you buy your servers make sure the "4U" space is really all about space
and not about power consumption.

At Hurricane Electric in bay area California you can rent sub-rack space that
could hold, say, 8U. However, if you try to fill all that space with
SuperMicro high-density 1U systems you'll far outstrip the power they're
willing to supply for the rental rate.

I don't know about your colo's policies but please double-check.

------
pquerna
I would use Silicon Mechanics or Dell <http://www.siliconmechanics.com/>
<http://www.dell.com>

Both of them have 1u server builds pretty cheap, with 2-4 SATA or SAS disks
depending on your needs.

Most everywhere else will be the same prices or more expensive for the base
servers.

~~~
cpr
Thanks, but I go to the Dell site and them am immediately overwhelmed with
literally dozens of base options, and then I have to customize.

I want to buy something I know that a standard Linux distro like Ubuntu will
support 100%.

I suppose I could go to one of the Linux hardware companies like PogoLinux.

Yes, I know Dell supports Linux, but not the distro I'm interested in. (Ubuntu
8.04.)

~~~
steve___
They have a great return policy, so you could just try it and see.

I use linux on two poweredge860 without any problem.

